# The purpose of a grow out tank?



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

hey!

I just built my grow out tank... but I am not sure if I completely understand the reason behind putting the frogs in a grow out tank first before the big vivarium... 

Can someone enlighten me?

Thx


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Because it's smaller and simpler (is that a word? it doesn't look right), it's easier for you to watch the froglets to monitor their eating and health and easier for them to find food. If you are going to add them to a tank with larger frogs, it gives the smaller ones a chance to catch up in size before they go into the bigboy tank.

If it's for full grown frogs, then, it's basically the same thing but called a quarantine tank. It gives you a chance to monitor the frog's health before possibly contaminating your fancy expensive viv and other frogs, if the new guy turns out to be sick.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

What frogface said.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Should i be feeding fruit flies or springtails... I keep seeding the tank thinking the fruit flies are too big for the little guy (he is a thumbnail - imitator chazuta).

Thanks!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

frankrom said:


> Should i be feeding fruit flies or springtails... I keep seeding the tank thinking the fruit flies are too big for the little guy (he is a thumbnail - imitator chazuta).
> 
> Thanks!


Both. Springtails not only feed them but also help take care of breaking down waste matter.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Ah I've only been feeding with spring tails. 

Hmm


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

It should be big enough to eat ffs. Have you tried feeding them before?


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

No.... but i guess i'll start... it is a 10 gallon grow out tank... i feel like it is huge for him... dont know how he is going to find FFS inside this tank.... 

he is a little fatty tho... not kidding he is a porker for a baby frog.... LOL


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

frankrom said:


> No.... but i guess i'll start... it is a 10 gallon grow out tank... i feel like it is huge for him... dont know how he is going to find FFS inside this tank....


Throw in a slice of banana as a feeding station. Attracts the fruit flies to a single location to make finding food easier.

Pat


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

patm said:


> Throw in a slice of banana as a feeding station. Attracts the fruit flies to a single location to make finding food easier.
> 
> Pat


oh yeah wtf how did i forget that... i do that in my big tank but with cucumber!

Thx


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

oh and dusting the flies tends to slow them down, so he should be able to get them right when you put em in. That works for me at least.


----------

